# awesome squats!



## dreamingforfree (Sep 11, 2007)

i'm currently in hartford, but will be leaving town in spring for the second time. my first attempt at travel was just hitching to some festivals, but i'm much more intersted in widespread travel to the southwest and riding freight. i'm obviously interested in staying at squats along the way, but there seems to be a lack of squatter networking, so i'm posting this to find out if anyone could help me out, or if anyone knows any notable squats in notable cities, places i should head, etc etc.

best regards,
john.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Sep 11, 2007)

Since so much is reliant on word-of-mouth, the best suggestion I can give you is find out where local punk rock shows are happening in the area, and just ask around there. That's usually a good way to get a quick feel for the city you'll be staying in, find places to crash, get word on the best dumpsters, and get directions to friendly houses.


----------



## dreamingforfree (Sep 12, 2007)

well yeah definitely, but with no real destination at this point, a few points to a good couple cities would be great. i'm out east right now, and theres always the major cities, but what else? i her pennsylivana is pretty sweet, but living in hartford with the small tribd we have doesn't give enough oppertunities for networking other kids in other places. i just want some general direction. wherever htere are kids it's chill. wherever there are shows it's chill. wherever theres a food not bombs it's chill. again, i just need a general direction, or anything notable i should definitely see.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Sep 12, 2007)

Right on. And definitely a good attitude to have.

I'm actually headed to Philly myself, pretty soon. I haven't been there in years, but I hear it's a very squatter-friendly city.


----------



## Grace (Sep 19, 2007)

You guys couchsurfer.com members? If you're in the surrounding area of Philly, then it shouldn't be too hard to get to New Brunswick. We even have a train yard if you don't mind a 3 mile trek into the city. Anyway, the point is, I used to live there, and my friends and I often housed squatters we were contacted by through couch surfer. Also, the music scene there is great, so if that's how you roll, well, why don't you roll into Hub City?


----------



## kai (Sep 20, 2007)

i think it's awesome to have the foresight to start finding out where good spots might be before you travel, but with so much time to plan for and a way of life that can change rapidly moment by moment keep in mind that from now till spring could be more then enough time for a good squat to get boarded up. But other then that, you can always stick a wonderbar (small wide crowbar) in your pack, and start your own cool squats where ever you are! happy travels!


----------



## jack ransom (Sep 20, 2007)

as far as long lasting, well known squats go, well, those are few and far between. most squats in the united states fizzle out fairly quickly, without ever even getting utilities running or a lot of furniture moved in. thats just how north america is, although there are for sure exceptions. 

you should check out pittsburgh, PA (people are already talking about philly, and you're in the area, might as well go a bit west and check out the burgh as well). the punk scene is decent, the activism is happenin', and TONS of kids are buying houses and land for dirt cheap. there are (I think) 3 or 4 long term squats (6 months to 3 years old) and probably a couple ones that no one really knows about cuz all they are is an abandoned place to crash. its hard to count how many young punks and what not own their own houses, but its a whole lot.

Pittsburgh is dope, there's totally awesome shit happening as far as reclaimed space goes out there, you should check it out.


----------



## tober (Sep 21, 2007)

if you want to really experience travel, don't rely on sqauts


----------



## loam (Dec 18, 2007)

abandoned buildings (basements are warmest), tunnels, drainage ditches(check the weather), the woods, anywhere hidden from piggy eyes and humbums is a good place to squat. worst comes to worst ask some crusty kid. remember, you are always passing through and never tell someone how much money you have.


----------



## kai (Dec 20, 2007)

also that a lot of people out on the street are more then willing to exploit someone who is new on the road/naive/innocent and just asking random people for a squat`s location might end you up in a place you don`t want to be. albeit there are some cool squats, when you ask the wrong person and end up in an abandoned house full or dirty rigs and junkies shooting up you may have the romantic ideal of what you think squats are, ripped out from under your feet. I know around where I live in Canada most squats are generally homebums, winos and junkies with the cool squats generally being peoples shanti towns out in the back of the woods or just even out of the way spots in a forested park where it`s safe to drop a bag off for the day.


----------



## Darwin Swift (Jan 4, 2008)

There is a squatted mansion in Buffalo's west side called the Birdhouse. I would suggest that anyone interested in visiting do so, but anyone interested in making traveling plans around it, ie. any extended lodging I will have to turn down. We are in a crucial time, and always have to many visitors not putting enough back in to the project. This summer (08) we will need alot of help fixing up the joint. We were evicted for about 4 months (t is a long story-thanks Rolling Thunder!)and ended up getting the house back and while we were out the house was serioulsy trashed, I am talking $1000s of dollars of shit, and not just copper but a woodstove, chimney pipe, 10 windows, woodwork. All shit we put in since we popped the place but however we acquired it we already did it once and exhausted much of our resources. We need help. Email me for more info.


----------



## maus (Apr 8, 2008)

southwest + squats = TUCSON.
but seriously its a fucking hole in the world. lots of empty buildings though.


----------



## Shade (Apr 8, 2008)

seattle  ever in town hit me up ,i know pleantly of people who've got squat houses


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 9, 2008)

Darwin Swift said:


> There is a squatted mansion in Buffalo's west side called the Birdhouse. I would suggest that anyone interested in visiting do so, but anyone interested in making traveling plans around it, ie. any extended lodging I will have to turn down. We are in a crucial time, and always have to many visitors not putting enough back in to the project. This summer (08) we will need alot of help fixing up the joint. We were evicted for about 4 months (t is a long story-thanks Rolling Thunder!)and ended up getting the house back and while we were out the house was serioulsy trashed, I am talking $1000s of dollars of shit, and not just copper but a woodstove, chimney pipe, 10 windows, woodwork. All shit we put in since we popped the place but however we acquired it we already did it once and exhausted much of our resources. We need help. Email me for more info.





Whoa. Me and some friends passed thru there this past summer and checked out the bird house with some kids that were all about carpentery and had a house down the way. The Bird house was in legal limbo while we were there so we didnt get to see the inside. I think Buffalo has a pretty good scene. Tons of abandoned shit to explore.


----------



## Clit Comander (Apr 10, 2008)

dreamingforfree said:


> i'm currently in hartford, but will be leaving town in spring for the second time. my first attempt at travel was just hitching to some festivals, but i'm much more intersted in widespread travel to the southwest and riding freight. i'm obviously interested in staying at squats along the way, but there seems to be a lack of squatter networking, so i'm posting this to find out if anyone could help me out, or if anyone knows any notable squats in notable cities, places i should head, etc etc.
> 
> best regards,
> john.


Not a lack of networking, its just we don't know who to trust. especialy over the internet. so you have to know where to look.


----------

